# Repaired stained glass sun catcher



## debodun (Jun 6, 2021)

This had several panes missing (outlined in yellow), so I thought I'd try my hand a replacing them with oiled colored paper. Okay from a distance.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2021)

Wow!

You'd never know it! Looks perfect!


----------



## debodun (Jun 6, 2021)

Thanks. I was shooting in the dark. Beginners luck, probably.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 6, 2021)

You made the black lines silver?  Really like the silver.


----------



## debodun (Jun 6, 2021)

No, probably looks like that due to different lighting conditions.


----------

